# Isis and the Kids



## ZellyMario (Sep 22, 2004)

*Hey, I just joined with my friend, GoddessIsis.
We both own some awesome cats. Mine (Zelda and Mario):








^Zelda-the gray one- is a cuddle bunny. Mario just isn't!^

Hers (Isis):








^that cat is totally a sex kitten!!^

We come from some other forums. As far as pet forums go, we both mostly post on mine (one I own. Isis is Official Feline Mascott there.
We like this forum a lot so far so we hope to see everyone around a lot!*


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

A big welcome to the catforums Zelly Mario  
I like your cats names, specially Mario (have a weakness for Latin names :wink: ) and they themselves are cute kitties..
uh, what's sorta Cambodia :?:


----------



## ZellyMario (Sep 22, 2004)

*Sorta Cambodia means L.A., but I think it sounds much cooler to say I'm from Cambodia :lol:.

Isn't it true, that Mario is a heartbreaker! He had me from "meooow" and has had me wrapped around that little paw since!!*


----------



## GoddessIsis (Sep 22, 2004)

'Ello all  Sorry I dont coma here much but I like to lurk a lot  sowy...


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

**Sorta Cambodia means L.A., **

aaaahaahhh..thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Your cats are very pretty.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Loving or not, I love your black cat! He's an absolutely beautiful cat! Welcome to all of you!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok that bug on the sig just freaked me out, I'm such a chicken! 

Anyways welcome to the forums and when I read about Zelda and Mario, it sounds like my own 2 cats. One is cuddly most of the time, the other one not. :wink:


----------

